# Keyboard & Mouse Hang Up



## bdamico (Jan 17, 2008)

I've been experiencing a "hang up" of my keyboard and mouse recently. I tried another working mouse which also did the same thing.

I noticed today with TASKMGR running that everything hangs up for several seconds until "something" frees up and then it may start again or simply go away for the rest of the day. I think this usually happens in the morning when I boot up the PC.

I did a System Restore to a time period when this did not occur, but no joy.
My profile shows the config. of my PC.

Any ideas on how to identify the source of the problem?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 17, 2008)

What are your system specs? It sounds like you dont have enough ram or a really slow cpu.


----------



## bdamico (Jan 17, 2008)

That info is shown in my profile but here goes:

Processor:	Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6850 Kentsfield
Motherboard:	EVGA nForce 680i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard
Memory:	CORSAIR Dominator 4GB 1066 (PC2 8500)
Video Card:	SLI 2 x EVGA GeForce 8800GTS 640MB
Harddisk:	1-WD Raptor 150MB/ 2 x Maxtor 500 MB (RAID 1)/ 1-Seagate Barracuda 500 MB
CD/DVD Drive:	2x LITE-ON Black 20X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW
CRT/LCD Model:	Dell 30" & 24" LCD
Case:	LIAN LI PC-V2000APLUSII
PSU:	Thermaltake W0131RU ATX12V 850W
Software:	Windows XP Pro


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 17, 2008)

BTW its not lol

I think its spyware have you reformated lately?


----------



## bdamico (Jan 17, 2008)

?? I just copied and pasted from my profile to this thread.

I run Spybot ALL the time and Esset's Antivirus is always scanning everything. The PC is "clean." 

It would be a ton of work to do a clean reinstall of XP and ALL the program software I use. 

I'm wondering if the CPU is cutting out or there is something wrong with the 4GB of Corsair RAM. I just did a stress test on the CPU for about 20 minutes without a hiccup.


----------



## keakar (Jan 17, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> BTW its not lol
> 
> I think its spyware have you reformated lately?



he meant if you click through to his profile you can see it, lol

my guess is virus or spyware and since restore didnt fix i say its definately a virus that has dug in deep.

short answer format and clean install and in one afternoon your running smooth at full speed, or spend lots n lots of time trying to fix before you have to format and do a new install. its rare to be able to fully get rid of a virus any other way but sometimes you can nutralize it with long hours and hard work.


----------



## keakar (Jan 17, 2008)

bdamico said:


> ?? I just copied and pasted from my profile to this thread.
> 
> I run Spybot ALL the time and Esset's Antivirus is always scanning everything. The PC is "clean."
> 
> ...



anti virus software is no more protective than anti spyware, umm no it actually is but its not gonna catch everything just 95% of it. its insurance against getting something but its not total protection, nothing is.

in your case maybe spending a few days trying is worth the effort.

and 20 minutes is a joke lol its barely warmed up, try overnight or at least several hours minimum.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 17, 2008)

Takes me less than an hour to reformat and install windows. Just do a quick format it doesnt take that long.


----------



## keakar (Jan 17, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Takes me less than an hour to reformat and install windows. Just do a quick format it doesnt take that long.



well some people have lots of programs they use so it can take 3 or 4 hours if you dont have a slipstreamed install disk or external backup drive with ghosted image of a clean install to make it quick and easy.


----------



## bdamico (Jan 17, 2008)

I'll give it one more day of searching. Then I'm ripping out the MOBO to send back to EVGA for an upgrade to the 780i. Might as well do a clean re-install of XP once I get the PC back together 

I do have an extra hard disk that I use to back up the system drive but it could be "infected" as well since this BS started.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 17, 2008)

keakar said:


> well some people have lots of programs they use so it can take 3 or 4 hours if you dont have a slipstreamed install disk or external backup drive with ghosted image of a clean install to make it quick and easy.



I usualy have 120-170gb used by the time I do my bi monthly format


----------



## keakar (Jan 17, 2008)

first thing you need to do is run memtest to rule out bad ram, this is where they are but im not sure what the difference is between v1.65 and v3.2

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/search.php?q=memtest


----------



## keakar (Jan 17, 2008)

bdamico said:


> I'll give it one more day of searching. Then I'm ripping out the MOBO to send back to EVGA for an upgrade to the 780i. Might as well do a clean re-install of XP once I get the PC back together
> 
> I do have an extra hard disk that I use to back up the system drive but it could be "infected" as well since this BS started.



well of corse thats best if you were planning an upgrade anyway no time like the present just be carefull copying files to transfer over so you dont bring the virus with you. rule of thumb is that its usually allways a .exe file thats the culprit so self executing zip files should be thrown away because it could be hiding in one, thats the kind of places they copy themselves into just in case you do get rid of it when you open up the hiding place bam its back.

some innocent little utility or some cute little utube video could have a trojon inside it.


----------



## keakar (Jan 17, 2008)

bdamico said:


> I do have an extra hard disk that I use to back up the system drive but it could be "infected" as well since this BS started.



ya thats the catch with a "safe" backup is you cant update it because you never know when your infected untill later when its too late to know if you corrupted the backup too.

i always suggest people buy a small external backup drive and never use it after the clean install has been backed up, its the only way to know its safe to use. then do daily saves of their data files on one of those thumb drives cause they can hold a lot.


----------



## bdamico (Jan 17, 2008)

keakar said:


> ya thats the catch with a "safe" backup is you cant update it because you never know when your infected untill later when its too late to know if you corrupted the backup too.
> 
> i always suggest people buy a small external backup drive and never use it after the clean install has been backed up, its the only way to know its safe to use. then do daily saves of their data files on one of those thumb drives cause they can hold a lot.




That's a good idea I have a spare hard disk for the RAID array, an external hard disk and I believe another spare Maxtor disk for a a one time back up.  Maybe I'll name it "the Virgin Drive"


----------



## bdamico (Jan 17, 2008)

*Success*

Found the solution, it was actually in my registry, a bad string to the Logitech Setpoint mouse software. Used Spybot's System Internals which pinpointed the problem.

Downloaded and installed the latest version of Setpoint from Logitech and problem solved.

BTW I do in fact have a spare Maxtor hard drive that I'm going to install as a "virgin" copy of the system drive.

Thanks guys


----------

